# New BBB glued up!



## Apex Predator (May 23, 2008)

My next bow is glued up on the form.  It is raw bamboo backed, action boo core, and action boo belly.  The blank is 1 1/4" wide out to mid-limb and 66" TTT.  I have almost 6" of reflex glued in and just a touch of deflex.  I figure to lose a couple of inches when I take it from the clamps.  I expect this boo belly to take quite a bit of set, and that's why all the reflex.  I meticulously tapered both action boo pieces.  They are .260 at the handle and both taper to .160 at the tips.  I marked the bending section of each piece into thirds and really took my time in getting them both tapered acurately.  I have been thinking of radically traping the raw boo on the back before I draw it at all.  What do you folks think?  I have no power lam glued up yet, and plan to put one on the belly for this one.  Any thoughts on doing it this way?  I glued it up this morning, so won't un-clamp and clean up until tomorrow a.m.  I'm always excited to start a new one!

Next Day

Well I've learned a couple of things this morning.  First, when you are trying to rip a piece of osage on the table saw, and you have this nagging feeling telling you that this is dangerous, listen!  I had a small piece come off the saw so fast that I never saw, or found it.  First, the immediate throbbing pain, and then the blood told me I had screwed up!  It's not so bad, but serves as a good reminder that what we love can, and will take from you if you are careless.  I will probably lose the nail, but the bone appears intact.  Thankfully it wasn't my drawing hand!  Second lesson for today is that action boo doesn't loose hardly anything off the form.  I lost 1/2" of reflex when I was counting on 2".  This is what I have in my newest tillering nightmare.  Does anyone need a bamboo leaf spring for their truck?







The glue lines look great, and it doesn't appear to be over 100#, so maybe I can work it out.  






I plan to trap the back, narrow the tips, and glue on overlays tomorrow.  Right now the riser has been laminated and is setting up.  I used osage/ipe/osage/ipe for the riser.  She's gonna be a beauty if I can tiller her!  I have some elk antler tip overlays ready, but think osage would flow better.  What says by bowyer buddies?


----------



## RogerB (May 23, 2008)

Wish I had talent!!


----------



## Redbow (May 23, 2008)

I think your new bow will be fine,,,just take your time with the tillering factor! 

This is how it is with me making bows,,I can't speak for others! For me, its a trial and error thing,, yeah I learn from my mistakes sometimes! I keep coming back for more, I make self bows, not laminated ones,,so I can't comment much on them! 

About sixty percent of the bows I have made in the past have broken! I have a few good ones. The wood is always boss, hidden flaws, knots, etc, etc and human error will take its toll !!

Post a new picture of your bow when you finish it,,,good luck...


----------



## SOS (May 23, 2008)

What, no picture of the bloody finger?  How about the blood trail to the kitchen sink?  

Sorry, couldn't resist.

Better luck with the rest of the bow.


----------



## Apex Predator (May 23, 2008)

I wince every time I think of this tillering job ahead of me.  My finger will be fine.  I should have kept this one on the "down low", because I ain't expecting much.  They look so much more radical when you take them off the form!!  Wish me luck folks.


----------



## ky_longbow (May 23, 2008)

A.P. looks like ya doing some good work lately !! 
keep it up-------- and i hope it works out for ya....
dang if i can get a hickory stave looking half way decent- im thrilled !!!!!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (May 24, 2008)

This one is coming along so far, but I expect to have some trouble tillering.  Slow and easy is the plan.  I made a bonehead mistake this morning.  I was laying out the riser and located the shelf 1 1/2" above center.  You can see three lines.  I drew in the lines for the fadeouts, but accidentally used the center line for my upper fade.  So now I have one 3" fade and one 4 1/2" fade.  I have to think on how I'm gonna fix it.  May have to laminate a new riser on.  I also trapped the back and laminated a piece to use for tip overlays.


----------



## Apex Predator (May 26, 2008)

Here is the latest progress.  I took off about 3/16" of the outer riser laminate and layed out my handle section again.  It will work fine.  The "C" is for center of the bow.  It took a lot of careful work getting these limbs bending to about brace height on a long string.  They had lateral stability issues and wanted to twist.  I expected that with 6" of reflex!  I would remove material from the sides until most of the twist was gone, and then re-trap the boo.  I have her braced at 4 1/2" and it looks pretty good to me.  I have tillered her out to 38@20 at the short brace.  Now I'm worried about weight!  She retains 3" of reflex just after unstringing, and then goes up to about 3 3/4" relaxed.  I am pleased so far.


----------



## reviveourhomes (May 26, 2008)

Man thats gonna be a smoker when you get it done. Thats alot of reflex for a BBB. Your tiller is looking pretty good to have that much Reflex. That makes it prety difficult at first to start the tiller but looks like you have gotten her tame so far! Great job Marty!


----------



## Apex Predator (May 27, 2008)

I am finishing this one up.  She was quite challenging to tiller, but I have hit it pretty well.  She is 46@27 and still retains 3" of reflex after relaxing.  She has a hint of a hinge on the bottom limb, but I decided to leave her be.  I have stained the whole bow and I regret it.  She was really beautiful left in the "white".  I attempted to stain just the raw boo on the back, and got a little careless.  I will post some near complete photos tomorrow.


----------



## Allen Oliver (May 27, 2008)

*Putting in my Order*

Ok Marty, time to quite the 9-5 and start selling some of those sweet looking Bows you are making. FYI me and the Old Savannah are getting along reel fine. Ok I want a 58" 55 pound at 27" BB/IPE . I know your good but not cheap. Just Funnin , You making some fine lookin bows.


----------



## Apex Predator (May 27, 2008)

Glad you are enjoying that Savannah Allen.  I ain't good enough to make one that short yet.  I would love to do this every day in a real shop, instead of a corner of my garage on questionable tools.  The thought has crossed my mind.  I have been wondering whether it would be as much fun if I had to make them for others, as opposed to making them for myself and a friend or two.


----------



## trad bow (May 27, 2008)

If a man can make a living at what he truely loves then he will find happiness in all his days. How ever I can't find anyone wanting to buy my fertilizer so I can't give up my day job. You my friend  have a talent at this bow making where most of us can only shoot them somewhat.


----------



## Apex Predator (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Jeff!  I do enjoy it that's for sure.


----------



## John Cooper (May 28, 2008)

marty you sure got talent my friend!!!!!!!! another fine one for sure.


----------



## Apex Predator (May 28, 2008)

This one is about done.  I still have to stitch up a black leather grip and string her up!  Couldn't help but take a few photos this morning.  Initially I felt bad about staining it, but it has grown on me since.


----------



## BkBigkid (May 28, 2008)

Apex 

That is one sweet looking Bow, 
I agree with you a little lighter stain would have looked better, 
Still a Great looking bow, I am going to break down one day and make my own.....ONE day.... 

thanks for the Build along I learning every time you do one .


----------



## hayseedpaddy (May 28, 2008)

*I will take it.*

That is one pretty bow.  If you don't like it I would gladly become a traditional bow shooter.  I keep saying I am going get a stick and string bow just to hang out with some real great people.  I have met a few of the traditional shooters and all I can say they are good people.  The way they helped my son at the 4-h Shoot in May.   You have some great talents.  Nice bow.  Paddy


----------



## Apex Predator (May 28, 2008)

We would love to have you join us hayseedpaddy!  It is the most rewarding sport I have ever been involved in.  You are right about the people as well.  Greatest folks on earth.


----------

